# 2015 sentra FE+S jack points



## nachobear (Mar 5, 2020)

I have pics of the frint under side if the car


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to this link for jacking point locations:






Nissan Sentra Service Manual: Garage Jack and Safety Stand and 2-Pole Lift - Lifting point - Precaution - General information







www.nisentra.com


----------

